# Doe in labor!



## Candylandfarms (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi everyone, I have a doe she's due tomorrow. But has been in labor today since 12 pm. And it's a little passed 8pm now. How long should I wait before I go in and pull kid? Has she been in labor to long? That's one thing i'm not sure of how long they should be in labor for before I should do something.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

when you say in Labor... is she actually pushing.... do you see a bulge trying to come out.... or is she just uncomfortable and contracting...standing around ...and just stretching...?

if she has been in actual labor and pushing with no results ...you need to wash up and go in...I usually go in... if it has been 1/2 hour or less.... trying to push...if she is just contracting not pushing yet...she needs more time.....otherwise you need to help her....

See if her cervix is open ....and see if you can feel a kid in there..... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Ashley, which doe??

If you really need help you can call me....

Please keep us updated!!

Hope shes ok


----------



## Candylandfarms (Feb 1, 2011)

Pam: she has not started pushing yet. Nothings coming out. She won't eat. Shes been at the corner of the pen for 8 hours now won't move. She is uncomfortable, contracting and stretching. She has not sat at all. She's just standing. So do you think I should just wait? I hate when my does do this. I'm going crazy cuz I don't want anything to happen to babies or mom. 


Laura: it's earth spirit taffy.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Was told shes NOT pushing yet...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes wait....she is just getting ready and they can do this for hours on end.... they won't eat ...or eat very little....she is contracting..her body is preparing itself for labor...the kids are most likely.. working their way ....to the birth canal.....if she isn't pushing yet...she is OK... for now ...just...watch her really close.... I have had them stand all night... pushing their head to the wall ....stretching ...so... it is normal..... just get prepared for kidding soon...wait til she starts to push....then... if she doesn't have any kids out.... within a 1/2 hour or sooner...then... you must go in..... She is OK now....watch for those babies to come.... :wink: 

Things to watch for when she is real close a thick discharge...amber clear tube like color...coming out of her vulva area....if all of a sudden ....you are looking at her from behind and she doesn't look as preggo anymore the kids are on the way....soon.... :wink: 

Happy Kidding... :hug:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Good luck ashley, feel free to text me


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yup. wait it out! sucks huh? lol


----------



## Candylandfarms (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you Pam. I just went out and checked her. She's still the same. Her belly is really hanging is that norm? Still nothing coming out at all. This is her first kidding. And yes katrina it does suck lol.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Any kids yet? I hope she progressed through the night and all went smoothly!


----------



## Candylandfarms (Feb 1, 2011)

She still hasn't kidded. I'm worried about her. Does anyone think I should do something?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you Pam. I just went out and checked her. She's still the same. Her belly is really hanging is that norm? Still nothing coming out at all. This is her first kidding. And yes katrina it does suck lol.


 It is normal... for her underneath of her belly ...to be lowering at this time...her kids are closer to being born........ if you feel ...she is in distress....I would wash up and put 2 fingers in there... just to see... if she is open and if there is a kid right there...if not..... she is not quite ready yet......it is OK to worry......

is she trying to push?....like I mentioned earlier....she can contract for many hours....us you best judgment.... :hug: ray:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

As long as she hasnt started pushing you dont need to do anything.

My doe waited 3 days before pushing LOL


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I'm in the same boat with my alpine, i thought for sure she'd go tonight, but the only thing that changed is that her ligs are gone completely and her belly dropped some more :doh: i could have slept more!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I know... it is aggravating.... but... it will be soon.... :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Hang in there, I have a doe that is doing the same thing and it has been two days. Offer your girl treats, see if she will eat anything and offer her molasses water, she will need to keep up her strength.


----------



## Candylandfarms (Feb 1, 2011)

I put 2 fingers in her this morning at 7. She's not really open at all back there. She has no ligs at all. I didn't fill any kids when I put my finger in. Shes still not eating at all. She keeps trying to pee but when she does that nothing comes out.


----------



## Candylandfarms (Feb 1, 2011)

Now she has discharge coming out. She keeps getting up and down every minute. She is having contractions every minute if not more. I'm thinking babies anytime now!


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Woot woot! :leap: Progress! Sounds like babies very soon!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Being restless and having discharge are sign of impending birth....Please keep us updated!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

happy kidding...... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## Candylandfarms (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Doe in labor! She kidded! So far 1 boy 1 girl.*

She started kidded at 6:45 this morning!. Has had 1 boy 1 girl so far. I think she still might have one more in her! I fill something in her. But not sure if it's a kid.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Congrats to ashley whos doe kidded this morning!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Can't wait to meet your new babies!! Congratulations! :leap:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Hope she puts some on here! I wanna see too!

I believe she said, one boy and one girl


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Heres the little doeling



















And heres the boy!










Ashley couldnt get the pics up, so I did it for her!

CONGRATS ASHLEY THEY ARE SUPER CUTE!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are cute! Congrats! The last pic, his expression is just too funny, he's like 'Waaahhhh!!!! what the h*ll happened to me?" LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute...congrats.... :greengrin:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice, I really like the coloring/markings on the doeling.


----------

